# over licking!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter u poop! stop treating me like a lolipop lol! silly question i know...but why does dexter lick me like mad before sleep and after we wake up. is it to say i love u mommy...or he just likes licking! is it ocd! ha o.o he wont let me sleep while im typing this hes licking my face  its 4:20 am dexter!!! stop the licks! lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fifi does it when she gets excited! She licks and licks then when new people come to the house she jumps on their knee and goes to sleep on them and Kiki just has to sit on your foot and lick you for like ever lol  x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Jake is a lick-a-holic too. Every time you pet him, put him on your lap, or whatnot, he HAS to lick you constantly!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

omg. i thought it was just my dogs that did that. i thought it was ocd too. silly babies. they lick you every time you sit down. it's like they are trying to give you a bath.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I hafta just make it stop, it is too much.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Heidi is verging on the compulsive with her licking too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody gets in a licking mode too. Especially if I put on lotion. He loves lotion. He would eat a whole tub of body butter if he could get to it. I'm serious. He's a weirdo!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

elise loves to lick.. if i ask for kisses she runs over and kisses me  its affection. or hes saying you need a wash  lol


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco loves to lick too, I don't mind very much unless he licks my mouth.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My doggies are lick-o-aholics as well. Chewy is a lizard when your start petting him. And Sky could lick your lips off. Kisses and Honda kiss when they feel like it...I think its a girl thing. Like they dont want to give to much of a good thing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is a drive by licker. He will be running around and then he'll jump up and before you even have a chance to move, he'll leap in your face and lick your mouth and then leap off. There's no way to catch him. Then he runs around and stops and looks at you and smiles. AAARRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

madi does this too! She licks everything -right now it's her paws (just when she lays down at night) and the pillowcases first thing in the morning. she's nuts


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Obviously this is a major chihuahua thing! Pedro is o/c about it. He absolutely HAS to lick both of my husbands' feet every night at bedtime!  It's a major thing with him, as necessary as breathing! Sometimes he will lick mine, but it's almost like the appetizer before the main course.....he HAS to lick my husbands! And it's for a good, long time too! Not just a couple minutes. My husband keeps asking me...."does anybodys' chihuahuas on that forum lick their people too?" So now I can tell him that yes, they certainly do! Pedro is not the only one!!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

All of ours lick they love to do it.They lick us the bed and couch everyhting


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is a lickaholic too! Excessive licking disorder must be common
in chis. When the urge hits look out!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody gets in a licking mode too. Especially if I put on lotion. He loves lotion. He would eat a whole tub of body butter if he could get to it. I'm serious. He's a weirdo!


ah lotion! i use honey and milk lotion haha! oh man...:foxes15:


lynx8456 said:


> Jasper is a lickaholic too! Excessive licking disorder must be common
> in chis. When the urge hits look out!


there's way too many responses then i intended on this post. jasper u sum it up LOL! 
time for me to go eat...im so hungry :daisy:


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

same thing with hiro... hes a lickaholic... when hes in that mode we call him loverboy...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> same thing with hiro... hes a lickaholic... when hes in that mode we call him loverboy...


sounds like a song~!
oh loverrrbooyyyyy :daisy:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I wonder why they do it??

Butter licks her paws, my hands, sometimes my face (though she gets better enjoyment sniffing it), no big deal to me. She also licks Britney's ears, the inside of Brintey's mouth, a little sickening. Then when she's in her ocd mode, she licks pillows, pillow cushions, couch cushions, sofas. 

Every single time I get home from work, Britney LOVES to lick my hands. I touch dirty credit cards, driver's licenses, and even more dirtier...money!! I think the way my hands smell and taste after touching all those dirty things is intriguing to her. She also pretty much licks other things: Butter's ears, Butter's face/head, my mom's crusty feet, people's hands and faces. There have even been times when Ill have shorts on, and she will be close to me and lick one area above my knee..just licking, licking, licking...licking so much that the area feels like it becomes numb!


----------

